# Komplettlösung - Dragon Age: Origins:: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks und Einsteigerhilfen



## SebastianThoeing (3. November 2009)

*Komplettlösung - Dragon Age: Origins:: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks und Einsteigerhilfen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,698698


----------



## Lacno1c (3. November 2009)

Eine Komplettlösung, bevor das Spiel draußen ist xD


----------



## stockduck (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



Lacno1c schrieb:


> Eine Komplettlösung, bevor das Spiel draußen ist xD


 Wollt ich auch gerade sagen


----------



## SirVolkmar (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Jungs, das finde ich nicht gut was ihr hier an bietet.
  Das Spiel gibt es noch nicht in Deutschland ( US ) wohl schon, und ihr habt nicht anderes zu tun uns die Freude am Spiel zu nehmen im dem ihr uns einige Tipps bzw Lösung ansetze vorsetzt.
  Last uns doch erst mal das Spiel auf uns wirken und Spielen, bevor ihr mit Lösung kommt.


----------



## rstaar (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Wow, so einen 542-Zoll-Fernseher wollte ich schon immer haben...

 Wie wird der eigentlich geliefert, im Falle eines Gewinns?


----------



## gti-driver (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Was ist das Problem? Wenn ihr am Donnerstag erstmal alleine - ohne Lösung - starten wollt ist das doch kein Hindernis? Und wenn ihr dann an einer Stelle steht, wo ihr euch nicht entscheiden könnt, oder ihr Hilfe braucht, dann habt ihr hier eine mit Sicherheit sehr gute Komplettlösung.

Niemand spoilert hier irgendwas in den News oder so, niemand ist gezwungen sich diese Komplettlösung vorher durchzulesen!

Es ist einfach ein Klasse Service so schnell schon eine ausführliche Lösung zu liefern, denn wenn der Ansturm auf das Spiel los geht, gibt es sicherlich viele Fragen: Und PCG bietet dann schon als erstes Magazin Online Lösungen an.

Ich kann mich da nicht beklagen und finde das alles Bestens. Wo ist da jetzt das Problem für euch?


----------



## Valarius (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich finde die -Möglichkeit- in eine Komplettlösung zu schaun schon recht ansprechend auch wenn ich das Spiel noch nicht zu Hause habe. Man ist ja nicht -gezwungen- da rein zu schauen.

Aber wenn du Donnerstag nacht eine Lösung -brauchst- ist die schon da. Also ich finds klasse..

--> Danke Christoph!


----------



## Andraax (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Das ist doch keine Komplettlösung! Das sind Tipps für den Einstieg bzw. für die Bewältigung der Origins. Also ich finde es nicht verkehrt. Nur wundere ich mich, dass ich im runtergeladenen Charaktereditor keine Fähigkeiten auswählen kann... Naja ab Donnerstag werde ich dann wohl nochmal von vorne anfangen... Immerhin habe ich dadurch die Gelegenheit rumzuprobieren was für einen Char ich als erstes spielen möchte. Das Spiel schreit ja gradezu zum mehrfach spielen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Generell, da wiederhole ich mich: Man muss keine Artikel lesen. Es gibt keine Androhung von Gewalt, keine finanziellen Nachteile. Also einfach wegschauen. Wer als Kind Weihnachtsgeschenke vorab gesucht und aufgemacht hatte, konnte das auch schlecht seinen Eltern vorwerfen ^^
Ansonsten: Die Komplettlösung wird noch komplettiert, da folgen noch diverse Updates.


----------



## Saikano (9. November 2009)

*AW:*

Das einzige was mich interessiert wo man die Ausbilder für die jeweiligen Spezialisierungen findet, die man mit Level 7 und 14 erlernen kann. Die hab ich bis jetzt nich gefunden und ich will aber auch nicht hier die Lösung durchblättern.

Kann mir vllt. einer helfen?


----------



## Badaal (9. November 2009)

*AW:*

@ Saikano

Die findest du jeweils unter deinen Gefolgsleuten. Sprech' sie einfach darauf an. "Champion" bekommt man wenn man Arl Eamon geheilt hat.


----------



## Saikano (9. November 2009)

*AW:*

Thx Badaal.^^

Bis ich den armen Arl Eamon geheilt habe, dauerts noch ein Stück^^. Ich find das Game aber auch absolute Klasse.

Mittlerweile hab ich auch gesehen das der Händler der Dalish-Elfen das Handbuch zum Formwandler anbietet. Aber ich bin keine Mage demnach fü mich unnütz ^^.


----------



## Badaal (12. November 2009)

*AW:*

Bei Morrigan kannst du den Formwandler auch erlernen .


----------



## KL0k (13. November 2009)

*AW:*

beim rätsel in der bibliothek fehlt der 4te: im runden raum dahinter, hinter dem linken bücherregal ist der 4te summon spot.


----------



## Gandail (15. November 2009)

*AW:*

Was mich mal interessieren würde iss wie man den Angriff auf Redkliffe, vor der Kirche, abweren soll. Bei mir kommen da so viel Untote bis meine leute allesamt tot sind, so etwa nach 20-25 Gegnern und ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich dat schaffen soll. Gibt da einen trick damit da nich immer mehr untote kommen?  
Währ nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte.


----------



## wolor (15. November 2009)

*AW:*



Gandail schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde iss wie man den Angriff auf Redkliffe, vor der Kirche, abweren soll. Bei mir kommen da so viel Untote bis meine leute allesamt tot sind, so etwa nach 20-25 Gegnern und ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich dat schaffen soll. Gibt da einen trick damit da nich immer mehr untote kommen?
> Währ nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte.


   1, Alle Verbündeten vor dem Kampf sammeln. Der Elf in der Kneipe- Bedrohen das er mitkämpft, der Zwerg und seine 2 Helfer, wo sich verbarrikadiert haben - Bezahlen 100 Silber
 2.Am Anfang  oben bei der Mühle bei der Gruppe bleiben und nicht zu weit vorlaufen, damit die Dörfler beim Kampf helfen
 3. Lampenöl einsetzten (Dorfladen)
 4.Wenn es vor der  Kirche eng wird,  wieder hoch zur Mühle rennen und die dort verbliebenen Dörfler beim Kämpfen helfen lassen. 
 Wenn das nicht reicht, den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Leicht stellen, dann wird es schon viel einfacher. 
 So sollte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## WhItE (21. November 2009)

*AW:*

Hab mal ne kurze frage:
Ich bin jetzt soweit das Zathrian, Schattengeist bzw. den Werwölfen gegen übersteht. 
Ich habe versucht so wie in der Komplettlösung vorgeschlagen beide Parteien für mich zu gewinnen, allerdings steht in der Lösung : 

"Setzen Sie sich mit Zathrian auseinander, damit er den Fluch der Werwölfe aufhebt. Wenn Sie es schaffen, beide Parteien zu versöhnen, kämpfen Elfen und Werwölfe zusammen an Ihrer Seite"

Ich habe das soweit geschafft der Fluch wurde aufgehoben nur hab ich ja jetzt keine Werwölfe mehr, die haben sich ja jetzt in normale menschen verwandelt... 
Und die sind dann schnur strack verschwunden 
ist vll. jemand an der selben stelle oder hat diese schon hinter sich gebracht ??
wäre um jede antwort froh


----------



## NGThul (27. November 2009)

*AW:*

hi,

 weis jemand was man bei der 4. Beschwörung machen muss ? (beim Rätsel in der Bibilothek im Turm der Magi)


----------



## Luxi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Hab ne Frage!
Gibt es die Komplettlösung als PDF-Datei.
Ohne jetzt zu schreiben bitte. googel mal.
Oder vielleicht weiss einer wo man die PDF-Datei
bekommen kann.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## cmag-admin (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*



Luxi schrieb:


> Gibt es die Komplettlösung als PDF-Datei.


   Hallo! Gibt es derzeit leider nicht. Womöglich wird es aber kommendes Jahr die Lösungen auch als PDF geben, aber ich fürchte das wird dir zu lange dauern.


----------



## buh94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

servus wer weis dann wo es die moloch plattenhandschu gibt????


----------



## Anthyrion (8. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Dragon Age: Origins: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks und Einsteigerhilfen*

Also ich komm bei diesem Spießroutenlauf einfach nicht weiter. Hab es genauso gemacht, wie in der Lösung hier angegeben. Sobald ich aber den Chara von der 2. Platte links wegbewege (hab schon meinen Mainchara auf Platte 4 gestellt), fällt der ganze Kram wieder in sich zusammen. Ist das ein Bug, oder wie muss ich meine Leute postieren?


----------



## McMoe90 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Dragon Age: Origins: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks und Einsteigerhilfen*

Servus Leute, ich habe zwei sachen, in deren Sachen Spiel.
Als erstes geht es um das cheatmenü, und zwar geht es darum, die extra zeile die man einfügen muss hier wie folgt
"C:\Program Files\Dragon Age\DAOriginsLauncher.exe" -enabledeveloperconsole
ist das falsch oder habe ich irgendwas vergessen,

genauso ist es mit der Keybindings.ini. die zeile die man ändern soll, heißt bei mir wie folgt
OpenConsole_0=Keyboard:utton_Grave
stand das bei euch auch oder war das anders.

Zwieten geht es um die Brutmutter in den Tiefenwegen. gibt es da irgendwelche tricks mal abgesehen von cheats um sie fertig zu bekommen. mein Vorrat an trängen lautet wie folgt
1 Starker Wundumschlag
3 Wundumschläge
1Schwachen Wundumschlag
1 schwache Verletzungsausrüstung

Im gefolge für die Mission sind Morrigan, Oghrer und Wynne,

Für Tipps aller arten bin ich zu haben, bitte meldet euch, weil ich finde das spiel extrem gut, und möchte es nicht nur wegen dieser blöden mission nicht mehr spielen wollen

Gruß Moe90


----------



## LondonLoverin (23. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Sie es schaffen, beide Parteien zu versöhnen, kämpfen Elfen und Werwölfe zusammen an Ihrer Seite. Wir empfehlen Letzteres, weil Sie so bei der letzten Schlacht Fereldens die größtmögliche Streitmacht zur Verfügung haben.

Okay ich hab es jetzt oft versucht und ueberall nach Hilfe geschaut aber anscheinend meinen alle das es nicht geht. Da wuerd ich aber gerne wissen wie ihr es hinbekommen habt, weil egal welchen weg ich nehme ich immer nur eine Partei bekomme. Muss ich irgendwelche fertigkeiten haben? Waere nett wenn ihr sagen wuerdet wie ihr es geschafft habt


----------

